# Branew Japan bodykit for the R35 GTR



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Will stir up some controversy . . for sureopcorn:
more pics on our site:
Branew R35 Bodykit


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Like the front a lot, the wheels are too big, but the back is disgusting. I've seen Saxo's in my neighbourhood with more style than that back end.


----------



## bullett (Aug 4, 2008)

Hideous


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

i will reflect the previous above comment, I quite like the front, just really unsure about the back and considering most people will only ever see that side of it I would say that kit isnt my kind of style.

Good effort on these kits coming out though, keep them coming i say.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

uke:


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

jae said:


> Like the front a lot, the wheels are too big, but the back is disgusting. I've seen Saxo's in my neighbourhood with more style than that back end.


Exactly my thoughts, triple exhausts are for tuned Saxos and silver mesh as well.
A german magazine wrote once (the only time a agreed what a german mag. wrote): Silver mesh grill is the carbon replacement for the poor car tuning freaks!
Will ask the boss from Branew personaly what went through his mind with this one next week on the TAS.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

jmotors said:


> Will ask the boss from Branew personaly what went through his mind with this one next week on the TAS.



Dont think he thought over it ever


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

My opinion is that branew is just into the ugly baller look. They love ugly big rims that appeal to urban generation (who I believe don't have much taste). Chrome, mesh, etc. They tried to be different and unique with the exhaust and body kit also.


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

nope not great, alloys too big, back end just looks wrong, the 3 exhaust layout just looks wrong, why 3?
the front isn't too bad, bit too much crome effect grill though.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Looks better standard, front and rear


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

That is minging, unique definitely is the word to use!

What was going on in the designers head when creating that!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

And to think Nissan spend 100's millions on development to perfect the great aero package and then you bolt this to it????

WTF!!!!

Does it actually improve anything??

Nope, almost certainly not.

So, for a reduction in top speed, a reduction in acceleration and worse handling, this is obviously the way forward.

Still, gotta re-cycle the weetabix boxes somehow..

uke:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

nissan did a good job doing air flow design but that doesnt mean it cant be better. the R35 does lack downforce according to alot of people who have taken it to the track, mainly tuners, granted they are trying to sell the parts, but when other drivers note it, then it becomes a much better indication.

To bad this wasnt designed for the track, airflow, or any areo what soever. they didnt even use design concepts that promote aero (in my opinion that is).

but it looks like an audi.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll try not to jump on the wagon.

I was going to say I liked the back, but then after reading afew posts it pointed out the 3 exghausts, which spoilt it for me, the front looks like a need for speed body kit, lol. It's not that bad and I can definitely see it selling.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yuk...

wife thinks its "minging" as well

R


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Horrendous.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

everything looks ok apart from the rear bumper its a bit too plain and the 3 tailpipes are a nono,id say keep the oe pipe positions but do something with the area under the lights as it looks too plain:thumbsup:


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrruesome! uke:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

jmotors said:


> Will ask the boss from Branew personaly what went through his mind with this one next week on the TAS.


Rather than exchange Meishi, just present him with a card that says "You Failed".


----------

